# new chainsaw - MS 250 w 18" bar?



## Trogdor (Apr 20, 2015)

I have 6 decently sized trees to tackle for CSS (2 Ash, 3 Silver Maple and 1 Black Locust) - need some advice on a new chainsaw - decent all round.  It will be my first to own and would like it to last.

My local shop recommended the following with an 18 inch bar:
http://en.stihl.ca/STIHL-Products/C...for-property-maintenance/2653-110/MS-250.aspx

Any feedback on that saw, or an alternative would be appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## Oldman47 (Apr 20, 2015)

I really like my 22 years old Stihl model 026. It would be comparable to a homeowner model 261 today at 50cc. You are looking at a homeowner saw at 45cc capacity. That saw will serve you well if you are patient enough. It will not rip right through a tree the way a pro saw would but you are not in the hurry that a pro would be. You can afford an extra 30 seconds to make a cut vs. the big dollars to upgrade to a pro saw. In the $400 price range there are lots of decent saws. A Husqvarna around 50 cc would be another alternative in homeowner/rancher grade saws. Poulan pro is made by husky so you could also look at their saws. Other well reputed saws include the Dolmar brand.


----------



## pma1123 (Apr 20, 2015)

I have a MS250, owned for over a year now and have cut a half dozen cords with it.  Not a bad saw for the price, I've run the hell out of it.  This is a 46cc saw, 3hp, 10lbs.  Nice all-around saw for power/weight, and plenty suitable for most any firewood tasks.  For the average guy who doesn't run his saw every day, or even every week, it should be plenty fine for somebody looking to keep their wood stash supplied for home heating. The MS250 is a classic design prior to auto-tuning carbs, and previously called the 025.   There are abundant parts on Ebay, including all kinds of knock-off parts available should you need them.  Also, I personally think the 18" bar with .325" chain is a good combination for the power of the saw and being versatile having only 1 saw to go-to.  You can cut stuff over 30" that way. 

As far as "issues" are concerned with my particular saw, the kill switch has a tendency to wiggle the spade terminal out occasionally which means the saw has to go WFO and onto full choke to kill it.  My AV mount (the handle) on the lower section likes to pull the rubber grommet out too.  Not "major" issues, but annoying.  I'm sure there are fixes out there.      

I also must say, I really like my Echo.  Good value saws for us non-arborist types.  But that's just an opinion. You'll get lots of saw opinions here.


----------



## velvetfoot (Apr 20, 2015)

I've had my MS250C for 9 years and like it.  I think it has a 16" bar:  measuring, that's the usable length.  I've cut up several log loads of wood over the years.  I


----------



## ckitch (Apr 20, 2015)

I own an ms 250 and I'm very happy with it. I have about 12 cords through it and no problems at all. My brother also has one for about 5 years now and he feeds a boiler 10 cords a year and its his only saw. I hear good things about the comparable husqavarna saws also.


----------



## DougA (Apr 20, 2015)

pma1123 said:


> the kill switch has a tendency to wiggle the spade terminal out occasionally


I get that on my 026s but it's a male on that's held in through a plastic hole. The connector vibrates out.


----------



## aansorge (Apr 20, 2015)

An 18 inch bar maybe a bit big for it.

Good saw for most if you throw a more agressive chain on it.


----------



## Roundgunner (Apr 20, 2015)

I have the newer version 251 that I really like. Starts and runs fine every time I need it. Unless I need the longer bar this is my go to saw.


----------



## Pennsyltucky Chris (Apr 20, 2015)

I have a 250 with an 18 inch bar. It rips as long as the chain is sharp. You can do a lot of work with it. It's my backup saw to my Husq 460, but I use it a lot on smaller rounds.


----------



## stephiedoll (Apr 21, 2015)

You may want to consider the Echo CS590. $399 and getting great reviews plus a 5 year warranty. I do not own either saw, just throwing it out there.


----------



## Jon_E (Apr 21, 2015)

I used to own a Stihl 025, predecessor to the MS250.  My experience with it over a decade of use and 50-60 cords of wood is that it does best with a 14-16" bar and .325 chain.  I would not recommend an 18" bar.

My current 'small saw' is a Dolmar PS-421 and I would recommend that saw, or almost any Dolmar, in a heartbeat.   Mine runs a 16" Oregon bar and .325 Oregon chain and it is my go-to saw for 75% of my firewood cutting.

If you are willing to spend a little more money and really want a saw that will last (and are set on a Stihl), step up to a pro-series Stihl (MS-241 or 261).


----------



## sportbikerider78 (Apr 21, 2015)

I have an 18" Echo 450CS that has been great to me.  I have used it very heavily with use every week 6 months of the year.  Taken down 200-300 little <3" diameter trees and 30-50 larger trees with it over the course of 4 years..all maple and apple..  Bucked them all for firewood as well.  

I opened up the muffler to let it breathe and adjusted the carb settings to get more fuel in.  

It has only not started once and that was due to a fouled plug.  Easy maintenance.


----------



## Scooter422 (Apr 21, 2015)

Cs590 is a good saw. Can't go wrong for the price. I threw a Oregon bar on it and it's good to go.


----------



## chazcarr (Apr 24, 2015)

I have one with the quick tensioner.  My suggestion is make sure you have the one with the bolts instead and you will really like it.  Of course it helps if you have a really good dealer nearby.  That is important too.


----------



## D8Chumley (Apr 25, 2015)

I have several Stihls and use them for different applications. I replaced my blown up MS360 with the Echo 590 and so far I love it. 18" bar, $399 and 5 yr warranty is a good deal IMO. My dealer sells Husky, Stihl and Echo and they recommended the 590. Nice Mennonite family that owns the business and the company I work for deals with them a lot so I trust them


----------



## CTYank (Apr 25, 2015)

Not to pee in anyone's porridge, but the 250-series stihls are largely plastic very-occasional-use corporate profit-makers. Consider things like bar studs that thread into plastic. You can get so much more bang for a buck. (Oh yeah, their 3 hp rating is purest bs.)

Much better choices: RedMax GZ4000, Dolmar PS-421, Husqy 435 (40 cc). They'll smoke a 250/251. Couple $$ more for Echo 590- Great Idea. IMO, only strong point for that family of stihls is that they can be flipped for a crazy price to a victim. (I don't like Kool-Aid either.) Sorry to offend anyone, but when the Emperor is nekkid, well ...


----------



## stephiedoll (Apr 25, 2015)

Trogdor said:


> I have 6 decently sized trees to tackle for CSS (2 Ash, 3 Silver Maple and 1 Black Locust) - need some advice on a new chainsaw - decent all round.  It will be my first to own and would like it to last.
> 
> My local shop recommended the following with an 18 inch bar:
> http://en.stihl.ca/STIHL-Products/C...for-property-maintenance/2653-110/MS-250.aspx
> ...



Trogdor, 
As you've seen everyone recommends what they like. In the end you should go with what feels good to your from a dealer that you feel will stand behind your purchase. A lot of people run the MS250 and cut tons of cords with them. I have know that you will be happy with what ever saw you go with.


----------



## D8Chumley (Apr 25, 2015)

I have an 025 I use when I need it with a 16" bar, works well. I am pretty much a Stihl guy I'm just saying for the same price he gets a 60cc saw with mag case and 5 yr warranty in the Echo 590


----------



## billb3 (Apr 25, 2015)

D8Chumley said:


> I have an 025 I use when I need it with a 16" bar, works well. I am pretty much a Stihl guy I'm just saying for the same price he gets a 60cc saw with mag case and 5 yr warranty in the Echo 590



If his "decent size" trees are 30" and up, maple and oak, that  60cc saw with a 20/25 inch bar swapped to a 16" for smaller stuff might make more sense.

But it might not also fit his budget/ tree size/ time he has for cutting. All questions they usually ask at a saw dealer when you are there to buy a saw.  Also why you would go to a dealer rather than a big box store.

and  ask for opinions here


----------



## D8Chumley (Apr 25, 2015)

I have an 18" bar on my 590, I wouldn't go bigger than 20" on this saw but that's just me. 18" gives you 36" cut in my book, and it's about the same price as the 250. My CAD got me an MS460 with 25" bar for the bigger stuff but I started out with an MS 290 with 20" bar, the one saw plan. Over the years I have added to the fleet and have 4 saws now, 3 are Stihl. But the Echo is a nice little saw and the one I am currently using the most. Just this guys .02


----------



## Fins59 (Apr 25, 2015)

I also have a MS250 with the EZ start.  Bought it about 3-4 years ago.  18" bar (16" being usable). 
Cut about 15 full cords with it.  No problem.  There is a plastic cover with one stud.  No problems if you don't
over tighten that stud.  I like the saw.  Strong, powerful and easy to handle.  Also have an older 029.  That sits on the shelf.  And that's the one I lend out to my sons when they need a saw.


----------



## Scooter422 (Apr 25, 2015)

Have a 24" bar on my CS590 and it pulls just fine. Does not bog down with the bigger bar. It's a heavier saw but I don't use it to limb so I'm fine with it.


----------



## Trogdor (Apr 28, 2015)

Thanks everyone for providing lots of feedback, input based on your experiences and your 2 cents worth.

Continued to hunt around and spoke to a couple of distributors only to end up back with my hometown dealer.  Some dealers didn't stock any physical items and said saws are rare and specialty - kind of odd?!  

I feel best in giving my business to my local shop rather than any of the big box (though sometimes it's hard to turn down a great deal).

Ended up getting exactly what was first pitched at me the MS250 w 18 and have only been able to cut about 1 cords worth, and am actually quite happy with it, but I'm no connoisseur.


----------



## Jags (Apr 28, 2015)

Oldman47 said:


> It would be comparable to a homeowner model 261 today at 50cc.


Just nit picking, but the ms261 is considered a pro series saw, pretty comparable to your 026, it is 30% more machine than a ms250.
ms261 - 3.9 HP, 50 CC
ms250 - 3.0 HP, 45 CC

Anywhoo - congrats on the 250.  I am sure that it will do you just fine for years to come.  And local support is a good thing.  Keep your chains sharp, your protective gear on and get to cutting.


----------



## ckitch (Apr 28, 2015)

After about 3 tanks of fuel you will notice a big improvement in power. It takes a bit for everything to break in and seat. Just so ya know


----------



## Pennsyltucky Chris (Apr 28, 2015)

I would look into dropping another $100 and get a Husq 460 with a 20" bar. I've been very happy with mine. Keep the chain sharp and cuts through everything like butter. I dropped an approx 60'-70' Ash on Sunday and had it completely felled and rounded out in under an hour. I had my son use my ms250 to limb while I worked from the base up. Used my buddy's DHT 27 ton and within 3 hours I had about a cord of CSS Ash racked for 2016-17. It was hard work, but 17 year olds have a lot of energy, and I'm only 25, so, ya know.....


----------



## iamlucky13 (Apr 30, 2015)

I've been satisified with my MS250. I can't say how well it compares to other saws in the price range, but it feels better than in my hands than the Husqvarna equivalent did.

I forget if I have the 16" or 18" offhand, but it definitely goes slow when fully engaged in the log. For the amount I use it, that's fine. As others have noted, it's for users who only burn a couple tanks a year and want something that runs better and lasts longer than the budget saws.

I have noticed that it is extremely sensitive to stale gas. I neglected to drain the tank once because I had more cutting to do. I didn't get around to it for a month. It absolutely refused to start. I drained the tank and put fresh fuel in and it fired right up.

In contrast, I forgot to drain my Husqvarna trimmer one fall (same fuel mix), and it fired up fine the next spring.


----------



## Trogdor (Apr 30, 2015)

Quick update, I'm pleased with the saw, know I could have got something more performing but and easy to keep sharp 
- got 8 little piles of mix of ash, silver maple, locust, and a bit of apple for smoking on the bbq.

splitting and stacking is my next task...


----------

